# 5 swarm bait hives so far . . . .



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

So far this year, I've caught 5 swarms in bait hives. One swarm was a big one, the other 4 have been smaller.

One swarm even took up residence in a cardboard box swarm bait hive - (The Youtube video on making a cheap cardboard box swarm trap using a cardboard ream of paper box.) 

In addition to the bees that came right to me, there was one swarm I collected from a bush.


----------



## from_wa (Mar 10, 2014)

what are you using as an attractant?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

An old frame of drawn out comb and lemon grass oil.


----------

